# June 8th meeting of the HRFA. Guest speaker Tom Siciliano, President-JCAA



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The June 8th, 2004 meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association will have Tom Siciliano. President of the Jersey Coastal Anglers Association.

The JCAA is an association of more than 75 saltwater fishing clubs, with a combined membership exceeding 30,000, that represents the position of marine sport anglers, champions their causes and protects their rights in matters pertaining to fishing, fisheries, and environmental quality. In doing so, JCAA works in concert with major environmental organizations and other influential associations of sports clubs.

Everyone is welcome to attend. There is a request for a $2.00 donation for non members.
The Ridgefield Park Elks is located on the corner of Spruce and Cedar streets in Ridgefield Park, NJ. The meeting will start at 7:45 PM. For more information, directions and fishing trips, go to www.HRFANJ.org


----------

